# Black Magic's "Silver Bullet" series of comp cylinders



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

 _*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.


























6'' =$ 70.00
8" =$ 75.00
10'' =$80.00
12" =$85.00

Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Bout time someone brought mediums back !!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Need'em for those low voltage single pump pressure set-ups.... We've been making them for awhile, just now releasing to the public with a new look and redesigned compontents 

Plus the larger port is a plus too


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Shoot me a pair and ill work the shit outta them .....


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

those are like the OLD pro hopper ones? medium sized strokes..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Figures after I just powder coated the old style comps lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> Shoot me a pair and ill work the shit outta them .....


There you go again, showing off with your single pump doin 5o" lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice need a few sets


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Dylante63 said:


> those are like the OLD pro hopper ones? medium sized strokes..


Na pro hopper was 3/8 port and Reg sized DOM... This are super heavy duty and hard shaft ...Same Inside diameter ,,,, But other than that ,nothing a like


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Prices are in raw or chrome finish?


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF (Jul 14, 2012)

:werd:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Na pro hopper was 3/8 port and Reg sized DOM... This are super heavy duty and hard shaft ...Same Inside diameter ,,,, But other than that ,nothing a like


Right on. Looks good


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

THA REAL_GOOF said:


> :werd:


:wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

R the shafts heat treated or something :dunno: j asking


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

allbluedup said:


> R the shafts heat treated or something :dunno: j asking


Same shaft as the fat comps...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> There you go again, showing off with your single pump doin 5o" lol


:dunno: I dunno what ur talkn bout


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I know im jus exagerating


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ron would they help da elco????????do over 114/???:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> ron would they help da elco????????do over 114/???:wave:


you would need the spr fats for that


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> ron would they help da elco????????do over 114/???:wave:


*Chipper*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Prices are in raw or chrome finish?


Cromium plated (as pictured)



allbluedup said:


> R the shafts heat treated or something :dunno: j asking


Shafts are heattreat and stress relieved (ETD 150) is the material



MUFASA said:


> Same shaft as the fat comps...


And they the best, Rite



DIPN714 said:


> ron would they help da elco????????do over 114/???:wave:


Na Al, you need some super pukers....HAHAH

You need some Super fats.... Or even the ?????????? cannons....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

They the only cylinders I trust...


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Will you ever do these with a 3/8 port?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Will you ever do these with a 3/8 port?


these are comp cylinders so they have 1/2'' port..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> They the only cylinders I trust...


Thanks Chris...And i'm sure you've abused them quick well...LOL



dogbonekustoms said:


> Will you ever do these with a 3/8 port?


Why??? our streets ,(_*Which are like the competitor's comps*_) have 3/8th port....



THE REAL BIG M said:


> these are comp cylinders so they have 1/2'' port..


chipper


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Can't wait to get mine in


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.


























6'' =$ 70.00
8" =$ 75.00
10'' =$80.00
12" =$85.00

Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup eeerrrrbody!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Had some question people been asking "WHY" we decided to make/offer a medium cylinder....

Reason, Since there is a shortage of gears... There is way more #9's and #7's so the smaller diameter will create a high pressure set-up good for the smaller gear sizes.... Plus the lower the gear size the higher the pressure...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I seen you guys were going to the Straight Game picnic....could I pick up a set of these in 8s from you there?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.
> 
> _*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to try mine out


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I'll take some 8's for the T-top!! Are they available on the website, or just PM you??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> I seen you guys were going to the Straight Game picnic....could I pick up a set of these in 8s from you there?


yea call & place the order.. well bring em to you at picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

CANUHOP said:


> I'll take some 8's for the T-top!! Are they available on the website, or just PM you??


yea jus pm or call in to place your order :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sweet just ordered mines........see u sunday big M!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> sweet just ordered mines........see u sunday big M!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

these cylinders are very nice! Great meeting you and Ron this past Sunday Big M!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> these cylinders are very nice! Great meeting you and Ron this past Sunday Big M!


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.


























6'' =$ 70.00
8" =$ 75.00
10'' =$80.00
12" =$85.00

Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.
> 
> _*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.
> 
> ...


what is the O.D. of the cylinders?????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

implala66 said:


> what is the O.D. of the cylinders?????


1 1/2 ''


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

i might need to get a pair of 6's


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> i might need to get a pair of 6's


got em ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wanna try them in a single.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

Prices still the same on these? I need a pair of 6"?


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Can these come with side ports?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> Prices still the same on these? I need a pair of 6"?


yep :cheesy:



tlc64impala said:


> Can these come with side ports?


 side port not available on these cylinders :happysad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.


























6'' =$ 70.00
8" =$ 75.00
10'' =$80.00
12" =$85.00

Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I HAVE SOME OF THESE 12" CYLINDERS AND SOME OF YOUR SHALLOW COIL OVER CUPS.... THERE'S ALOT OF PLAY ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I HAVE SOME OF THESE 12" CYLINDERS AND SOME OF YOUR SHALLOW COIL OVER CUPS.... THERE'S ALOT OF PLAY ANY SUGGESTIONS?


No worries my friend...The Silver Bullet has a medium shaft and cups are made for a fat shaft ...1/8" difference but the collet, which is the part that thread onto the cylinder the cup rests on is the same demensions so you will have no issues!! Thanks for asking though and giving us this opportunity to possibly answer other questions at the same time!!!


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

i need some 6's how much would the be with shipping to kenner la 70062


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> i need some 6's how much would the be with shipping to kenner la 70062


6'' 70$ plus ship'n 30-35$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]
View attachment 631110
[


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> No worries my friend...The Silver Bullet has a medium shaft and cups are made for a fat shaft ...1/8" difference but the collet, which is the part that thread onto the cylinder the cup rests on is the same demensions so you will have no issues!! Thanks for asking though and giving us this opportunity to possibly answer other questions at the same time!!!


:thumbsup: great response!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.


























6'' =$ 70.00
8" =$ 75.00
10'' =$80.00
12" =$85.00

Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

will i hop higher with a pair


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> will i hop higher with a pair


you need our super fat fat cylinders..:naughty:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I got me a super fat cylinder. No ****.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I got me a super fat cylinder. No ****.


 :ugh: :facepalm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

How much for a set of 8's shipped to 23513


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Hawaiian Built said:


> How much for a set of 8's shipped to 23513


85$ plus ship'n 35$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*jus want to say thanks to **franks hydraulics
our new phx. area distributor.. hit him up for all your black magic hydraulics** parts.. 
fully stocked ready for all your hyd. needs..
602-690-6555*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> you need our super fat fat cylinders..:naughty:


pm me my price;;with cups


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> pm me my price;;with cups


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.


























6'' =$ 70.00
8" =$ 75.00
10'' =$80.00
12" =$85.00

Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt can't wait to get them in homie.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

why stop at 12?

Any plans for 14's?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We offer the regular comp all the way to 20's. The silver bullets are more fore a faster cylinder for use with smaller number gears..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup big chip. Howz the cutty doing?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.


























6'' =$ 70.00
8" =$ 75.00
10'' =$80.00
12" =$85.00

Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

So these would be ideal for a v6 goody running a #9 on 72 volts? How bout a #11 on 96 volts?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Either way will be good.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

86 Limited said:


> So these would be ideal for a v6 goody running a #9 on 72 volts? How bout a #11 on 96 volts?


yes the silver bullits are comp. cylinders.. they will work great for you..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.




























Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*super show jus around the corner.:run:. make sure to get your orders in.:inout:. we get really bizy this time of year.:chuck:. hope to see you all out here for the super show.:biggrin:. come see us at shop or stop by the both at the show.:cheesy:. you can pre pay to pic up your parts at shop or show.. have a safe trip.:cheesy:. see you soon.:h5:.

1-866-magic-33 BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.




























Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*just a couple days to go :run:.. pre pay for your orders to pic up before the show at the shop.. or at the show..

black magic hydraulics 1-866-magic-33..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Don Pedro said:


> ​


:roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.




























Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:around:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.




























Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.

_*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.




























Even though the cylinder is of a medium build ,stanard donuts and cups can be used


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

shipped to ca. 94112



BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is *Black Magic's *newest_ *series*_ of Competition Hydraulic cylinders.
> 
> _*The Silver Bullets,*_ Made from the highest quality, oversized ,Super smooth, DOM tubing and threaded collet. Turned outside diameter and chromium plated... Still featuring our triple o-ring design,1/2 NPT top port and ETD 150 hardshaft. The I.D of these cylinders are 1.120 for a lighting fast reaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

bulletproofdesigns said:


> shipped to ca. 94112


what size :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*we now offer black bullets .. we no longer carry the silver bullets.. the black bullets are 1/2'' port with hardend shafts medium compitition cylinders...they are the same price as our black street cylinders... so you get a comp cylinder for a street cylinder price...*


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

Is there a different price on the new ones?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

trunkgotknock said:


> Is there a different price on the new ones?


same price as our black street cylinders


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*we now offer black bullets .. we no longer carry the silver bullets.. the black bullets are 1/2'' port with hardend shafts medium compitition cylinders...they are the same price as our black street cylinders... so you get a comp cylinder for a street cylinder price...*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

waiting for my new 6 and 10s


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt. Wassup Deeloc I called the shop Friday and they are alil backed up. I believe OJ n chris started Friday or Monday for shipping. It's been hectic at the shop lately with alot of suspension work and setups. I jus ordered 3 setups.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what up bu? nah is all good, I been in communication with them, I just ordered this past Friday. Chris called me today to confirm the order and I added more stuff...I just anxious cause I'm so close to putting this town car together


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

DeeLoc said:


> what up bu? nah is all good, I been in communication with them, I just ordered this past Friday. Chris called me today to confirm the order and I added more stuff...I just anxious cause I'm so close to putting this town car together


Solid braddah. Yeah me too I jus ordered a kit and gotta work on a regal.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Best in the biz. We set standards everyone else tries to follow. Our street cylinders are the competitions, comp cylinders


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

DeeLoc said:


> what up bu? nah is all good, I been in communication with them, I just ordered this past Friday. Chris called me today to confirm the order and I added more stuff...I just anxious cause I'm so close to putting this town car together


Yeah I Gave Chris your number but mixed it up...My dyslexic ass..LOL


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Yeah I Gave Chris your number but mixed it up...My dyslexic ass..LOL


is all good Ron, everything is ordered and all squared up. Thanks!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

